# 7D MK II + Sigma 50-100 f1.8 tracking: Roller coaster speed



## Travelintrevor (Jun 27, 2016)

I have read that the most challenging objects to track are the ones that rapidly approach camera. Is this true?
If so, then the 7D MK II does an amazing job! Not a single shot out of the entire sequence is OOF...not one bit.

Exposure conditions were not easy (sun from above at 2pm) and I pushed the shadows a bit so the photos do have an...interesting look but I don't feel like tweaking the files since this is about high speed tracking.

The Sigma 50-100 f1.8 also does not miss a beat. I only had the 24-70 2.8 vii with me but did not try it due to a lack of reach. 

Feel free to download the gallery and take a look.

https://rudyconrad.smugmug.com/Photo-sessions/7dmkii-and-sigma-50100-18-trac/n-crw95w/


----------



## picturefan (Jun 28, 2016)

This seems hand-on! Nice pic and also sharp. Need to buy more Sigma?


----------



## TeT (Jun 28, 2016)

what does your 7dII serial number start with?

Nice sequence...


----------



## Travelintrevor (Jun 29, 2016)

TeT said:


> what does your 7dII serial number start with?
> 
> Nice sequence...



05202


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm impressed and more impressed that so many people have problems with their 7D Mark IIs AF. Mine was pretty much solved after a visit to CPS.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 3, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> I have read that the most challenging objects to track are the ones that rapidly approach camera. Is this true?
> If so, then the 7D MK II does an amazing job! Not a single shot out of the entire sequence is OOF...not one bit.
> 
> Exposure conditions were not easy (sun from above at 2pm) and I pushed the shadows a bit so the photos do have an...interesting look but I don't feel like tweaking the files since this is about high speed tracking.
> ...



WHAT WERE YA SETTINGS "shutter and etc" AND CASE USED


----------



## zim (Jul 3, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> WHAT WERE YA SETTINGS "shutter and etc" AND CASE USED



The file has edit data, they were taken at 100mm 1/2500 f2.8, no distance info though, the dof could be 4m!


Edit:. mkamelg you just beat me to it


----------



## raptor3x (Jul 3, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> I have read that the most challenging objects to track are the ones that rapidly approach camera. Is this true?



Not really, the toughest cases usually involved erratic movement with lots of acceleration and direction changes at relatively close focus distances. Something moving at a constant speed towards the camera can be tracked reasonably well by even many mirrorless cameras.


----------

